# Thinking on buying this



## spiderx

I found this 87 jeep wrangler with a myer plow and its a bit high for my price range but I think I can manage it. They want $4500 obo. I was thinking of going $3500 tops. I havent gone to look at it yet but I have been told it has many new parts. And I can always put a paint job on it but my main wonder is about the plow.
The best part of it is the jeep has 59K original miles on it. List of new parts include:
New Fender
New Belt & Hoses
New Coil
New Filters
New Starter
All New Wiring
New Brakes, Rotors & Brake Drums
New Driver Seat
New Hard Top w/ rear wiper
New Water pump, New Oil Pan, New Transmission Lines
New Interstate Battery, New Timing Chain,
New Tires

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what plow and pump set up this is? I know its a myer set up but not sure what year nor model #. When I spoke with the owner he said he doesnt know and is the 2nd owner of it and the jeep. 
He said there are no leaks and its a 7' plow.

I only do home plowing for a fairly long driveway. I had a e47 pump from the 80's and had nothing but problems with it. I got a rebuilt one and it only last 2 years. So I was kinda skeptical about this one on this jeep as it looks like its older. 
I also wondered if something like an all in one set up would be better as I grew tried of having the pump on the truck full time or having to take it off. I was thinking on going with a snoway for easy of installing and getting to use the vehicle without the pump on it and having to take it off all the time for looks. Need some advice or thoughts to sway me into buying this plow set up.
Onto the pics:


----------



## JeepCoMJ

That's an E60 pump


----------



## Fred886

If/when you go check it out make sure to check the rear frame by the tailgate.


----------



## WingPlow

your main concern should be the frame and not the plow....


----------



## Hubjeep

That looks like a big pump, that plow normally has the E-47 pump. Plow looks like an ST-7. I see that plow on most Wranglers around here (I like how it is 7'... 6.5' which I had was a tad small IMO). As long as the plow blade looks solid (not rusted through), and the plow frame looks good, as well as pump functions as it should, plow is fine.

Now to the vehicle... has it always had a plow? The low mileage suggests that (just used in winters?), which means to look very carefully for RUST! Don't get too excited about the low mileage, I would take one with twice the mileage if this one has rust. Does it have a transmission cooler? Check BRAKE lines... were the transmission cooling lines replaced due to rust? 

Check floor pans (under carpet), where the seatbelt retractors mount to the body (bring front seats forward to check this area, I have seen them rusted out), back of frame, and where spring hangers meet frame, as well as steering box mount area for cracks/rust. From what I understand 1987 Wrangler (YJ), did not have galvanized body, 1988+ did.

Ideally, I like to buy a used plow and Jeep separately. Figure a good working plow for a Jeep (about the looks of yours) is worth about $1,000 (in my opinion). If you get it for $3,500, figure the Jeep was $2,500.

An advantage of a newer plow is that the pump/lights come off with the plow, take that into consideration if looking at others.


----------



## spiderx

Thanks guys for all the info and help. I ended up getting it and now looking it all over. Got it for $3500. which I thought was pretty fair. They did put a lot into it already.
Jeep frame is nice, some surface rust but no rot so far from what Ive seen.
Plow blade and frame are solid. Plans for a re-do on it for sure. 
Not sure if it was always a plow vehicle from the first owner but the previous owner used it the whole time as a plow vehicle which is pretty much what I needed it for during the winter time. It was a 16 yr olds first vehicle and the parents grew tired of replacing parts on it.
Eventually, I'd like to use it during the summer too but not just yet. Lots of work on it before road use.
The body is pretty solid. Just a few small break outs of surface rust. Plans for painting are in store.
Not sure about a transmission cooler? How would I find that out?
Drivers side floor pan has some surface rust but nothing rotted. Needs attention tho.


----------



## thelettuceman

Transmission cooler >>> If it is a manual transmission you will not have one. An automatic will have 2 lines running to and from the transmission. They go to an auxillary cooler mounted in front of the engine radiator.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

is that a 4.2 or fuel injected 4


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thelettuceman;1790172 said:


> Transmission cooler >>> If it is a manual transmission you will not have one. An automatic will have 2 lines running to and from the transmission. They go to an auxillary cooler mounted in front of the engine radiator.


He said trans lines....must be auto


----------



## spiderx

Hi yes its an automatic. Sorry for the late response. I havent been on in awhile.


----------



## Hubjeep

PLOWMAN45;1791816 said:


> is that a 4.2 or fuel injected 4


4.0L came around in the Wrangler in 1991


----------



## theplowmeister

The 87 (4.2) was carburetted, 91 started the 4.0 and FI


----------



## SnowGuy73

So did you get it?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

those 4.2 are a nightmare i sitched to weber


----------



## Hubjeep

PLOWMAN45;1802432 said:


> those 4.2 are a nightmare i sitched to weber


Did the same on my bro's 1988, after that it was fine, ran great.


----------



## spiderx

I got a guy that is offering me $400. for the whole plow set up. I was wondering if it was worth the offer? The plow has a rust spot ready to bust thru just above the blade(middle). I was thinking on selling it and picking up something like a all in one unit. What do you guys think on the offer for it? Its got new hoses on it and it seemed to work great when I used it for the 2x's in the season. Some more paint peeled away since I used it.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I would pay 300 for the pump. So no, thats worth $700


----------



## spiderx

That's what I was thinking. I countered at $700-$750. But he insists they only go for $400. and has a pole barn full of them.  Im thinking a reseller


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Ha. He is buying inventory to sell for $1000 or more next year.


I would pay $400 for that to add inventory, and wouldn't tell someone it's worth more...difference here is you have no reason to get screwed.


Rebuilt e60 pumps leave my shop every day. $350. For a rebuild, $700 to buy the pump outright.

I sell blades to one person, $150 to $300 per blade. 

The only mounts I hold on to are chevy and jeep. Jeep mounts usually make me $300 just for the mount, especially TJ or YJ. Then there is still wiring left.


He's offering too little.


----------



## spiderx

Thanks for your help. I appreciate it. Thats what I thought. Especially after hearing it was going to sit all summer. 
Is the E60 and older pump than the E47? Which is better between the two?
Think Im going to strip the paint down and see what condition the skin is in. I found a nearby place that sells skins for $200.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

E60 is the newer. Introduced 1992 iirc, and much faster. But take the motor off and anti seize the mounting plate to ensure that it deist rust on.

E47 were early 70s produced through 2006. Neither are current production pumps, both can offer 40+ years of service.


----------



## spiderx

Much thanks. Ill have to do that with the motor. Again thanks so much for the help. I havent checked alot out on it yet. It was late in the season when I got it and the weather has been horrible to deal with so far. Not to mention some repairs and figuring for the jeep. I am looking out for a newer tj model but sheesh mileage is crazy on them and the $ is high too. This so far has been the best deal that I found. Although if I want it to last Im gonna need to put some work into it.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

That plow mount can easily be modified for a TJ,too. Keep that in mind...the jeep is easier to find than that plow.


----------



## spiderx

I was wondering about that(tj mount). I forgot to ask as I went out to put my used set of 31's on it so I can move it around. 

I took a welding hammer to the plow skin and it busted thru several spots. Its definitely seen some better days. Alot of paint loose paint really held the water and softened alot of spots thruout. 

I see the plow is model st-7.
Do you recall the year for it? 
I take it must be old if a jeep is an easier find. The "a" frame is solid. The plow frame is pretty solid as well. Its just the skin from what I see tonight. 

After I put the 31's on the jeep I started getting the its only work motto. lol! I guess its just my passion within for the wrangler.  Still love the TJ just as much but gotta find out about the financing first.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Not sure on the year of the st blade, they were made for many. The skin...well, my opinion, buy a 7'6" poly skin, cut to fit, drill some holes, and bolt it in


----------



## spiderx

Do ya know where I can get one online? Are they cheap compared to the metal skin? A place here in PA (about 45 min drive) sells a metal skin for $200.

Would a poly skin last longer?

Sorry I never heard of a poly skin before. So Im unfamiliar at the moment on what exactly it is. But I did a quick search and the place Ive mentioned has a poly skin for an extra $100.
Only thing is it would need to be shaped. I havent got a clue on how to do that unless it flexes?


----------



## JeepCoMJ

They are more expensive, but don't rust. Never need paint, but sun fade. They also hold oils better and so they can deflect snow better (snow rolls off them better)


----------



## spiderx

Will the sun make it brittle over time? I was just doing a quick search and reading a bit about them. Sounds like a better option and I wont need welding skills either unless the frame starts to rot and I need to replace part of it...


----------



## JeepCoMJ

I have some that are 10 years old and getting chalky, but not brittle yet.


----------

